# Switching from unsupported mode to DECA



## heisman6183 (Jun 4, 2008)

I currently have an HR24 and HR21 networked in unsupported mode but have been having performance issues related to watching recordings from the other DVR (the DVRs are connected to different routers, and the routers connect to each other wirelessly). I want to know the easiest/cheapest way to network my DVRs, be able to watch on demand on both DVRs, and possible add a GenieGo to the mix. I was thinking I can get two DECA II dongles and that would work, but reading about the CCK and Wireless CCK makes me think I need either one of those in order to get on demand on both DVRs. Can anyone help?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

First you need SWM, a SWM LNB would do the trick for you. then you need a receiver DECA (for the HR21) and a BroadBand DECA adapter. Although both are the same thing, the latter comes with a power supply since there is no receiver to power it. you can either get a 2 way and use one of the ethernet cables that already by the receivers (preferably the one that goes to the main router) and connect the DECA BB there or alternatively you can run a coax from your router/gateway location to the main SWM splitter and connect the DECA BB there. The HR24 does no need DECA as it has it built in


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Keep in mind, it will still technically be "unsupported" if you do it yourself. However, in day to day operation moving to DECA and getting it out of the wireless situation etc, you will see a great improvement. You can always come to us for most technical issues. Where it really might come into play is if you ever upgrade to a Genie etc, if you get it through DirecTV they may insist on a tech install because their system doesn't see you as being compatible.

Not necessarily a reason to not do it yourself, just something to make sure you're aware of.


----------



## jimmie57 (Jun 26, 2010)

Your HR24 has the DECA built in. Using it the way you have it has the DECA disabled. If / when you switch over the HR24 will need to be restarted after the Ethernet cable is removed from the back of it to reactivate DECA.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

jimmie57 said:


> Your HR24 has the DECA built in. Using it the way you have it has the DECA disabled. If / when you switch over the HR24 will need to be restarted after the Ethernet cable is removed from the back of it to reactivate DECA.


Or to re-enable the HR24's internal DECA you need to disconnect the ethernet cable from it and rerun the satellite setup.

EDIT: Post adjusted after correction from peds48.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> Actually to re-enable the HR24's internal DECA you need to disconnect the ethernet cable from it and rerun the satellite setup.


Both methods work to activate the DECA


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> Both methods work to activate the DECA


OK thanks;

In the past when the H/HR24 receivers were the hot item of discussion here on the forum, VOS always spoke of the second method, so as to a respected mentor I only latched on to that one.


----------



## CCarncross (Jul 19, 2005)

Call Directv, I think they do it for about $49...that would really seem to be the cheapest route because Directv will upgrade all your gear to make it work.


----------



## WestDC (Feb 9, 2008)

If you have 4 leads already coming down from your dish - you can do it yourself should not want to schedule a service / upgrade request

Turn off all receivers / then Unplug a/c Cord

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIRECTV-BROADBAND-DECA-KIT-/230732980165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b8c1dfc5

as noted you would only need on deca attached to your HR21 so that leaves you a spare.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/DIRECTV-BROADBAND-DECA-KIT-/230732980165?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35b8c1dfc5

Add this to your existing down RG6 leads connect one wire to SAT 1 of each receiver power everything up one receiver at a time and your done.


----------



## heisman6183 (Jun 4, 2008)

Thank you for all the advice. I purchased two broadband DECAs (the black dongles) with the power supply for $18 total. I have no interest in having DirecTV coming out to install anything. Not that they don't know what they're doing (of course, some techs are better/worse than others) but I don't want to pay for the service/equipment, and frankly I enjoy the tinkering. Hopefully, if I do get a GenieGo they'll let me self install. I'll make sure to restart the HR24 and go through the sat setup again. Also, I already have a SWM LNB so no issues there.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

The GenieGo can be drop shipped for self-install.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

HoTat2 said:


> The GenieGo is drop shipped for self-install.


and can also be installed by a tech if the customer so chooses


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

peds48 said:


> and can also be installed by a tech if the customer so chooses


True;

I should have said "can be."

Have edited my post.


----------



## heisman6183 (Jun 4, 2008)

The DirecTV website says GenieGo needs to be connected to the same wireless network as your HD DVR. Will it work if it's connected to the same wired (no wireless functionality) router as the DECA, or does the GenieGo have to be connected to a wireless router?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

heisman6183 said:


> Will it work if it's connected to the same wired (no wireless functionality) router as the DECA,?


Yes. but then now days all (most) routers have wireless built in. perhaps you have a switch?


----------



## heisman6183 (Jun 4, 2008)

Nope, it's an older trendnet router. Still works fine, but no wireless. I noticed I can't really find a wired router any more online, just switches.


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

heisman6183 said:


> Nope, it's an older trendnet router.


that explains it


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

It's been a couple of years but I converted a couple of friends systems to SWiM and DECAs and called the nice CSRs and got them switched to 'supported'.

As of the last week of July, I couldn't get a Genie dropped shipped for 2 different accounts. They insisted on a $19 charge for a CCK even though the installer would only do wifi to the Genie.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

heisman6183 said:


> The DirecTV website says GenieGo needs to be connected to the same wireless network as your HD DVR. Will it work if it's connected to the same wired (no wireless functionality) router as the DECA, or does the GenieGo have to be connected to a wireless router?


geniego only connects to router via Ethernet as long as your DECA has the connector to the router as well ur ok.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Which begs the question: On what device(s) are you going to watch your GenieGo transcodes? It's pretty much designed for wireless devices, though an ethernetted laptop or desktop would work.


----------



## heisman6183 (Jun 4, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Which begs the question: On what device(s) are you going to watch your GenieGo transcodes? It's pretty much designed for wireless devices, though an ethernetted laptop or desktop would work.


So if the GenieGo is connected to a wired router, you can't download the recordings to a wireless device? Yeah, that would not make much sense. At some point I'll replace the old wired router with either a wireless or a modem with router functionality. I do have wireless routers but I can't really mount them in the basement where I need them to hook up to the rest of the house.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

heisman6183 said:


> So if the GenieGo is connected to a wired router, you can't download the recordings to a wireless device? Yeah, that would not make much sense. ...


Not unless the wireless device also has an ethernet option which most portable devices these days outside of notebooks do not have.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

heisman6183 said:


> *The DirecTV website says GenieGo needs to be connected to the same wireless network as your HD DVR*. Will it work if it's connected to the same wired (no wireless functionality) router as the DECA, or does the GenieGo have to be connected to a wireless router?


I think the bolded sentence just means that the GenieGo must be connected to the same network (wired or wireless) as the HD DVRs. No wireless is needed for the PC or MAC clients if those boxes are wired Ethernet. IOS certainly requires wireless.

There have been cases of people connecting to the Guest network of their router which won't allow access to local devices.

I also had a friend that finally told me he hadn't been able to connect to his PC from his laptop for more than a month. Turned out he was connected to his neighbors wireless because his signal was so crappy.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Yes, as the gentlemen have indicated! What devices do you have that are not wireless that you'd use GenieGo on?


----------



## heisman6183 (Jun 4, 2008)

Laxguy said:


> Yes, as the gentlemen have indicated! What devices do you have that are not wireless that you'd use GenieGo on?


Haha, well...none. I'll probably just get a wireless modem/router combo when/if I get the GenieGo. At $149 I can't justify it, maybe I can get a deal next year.


----------



## acostapimps (Nov 6, 2011)

heisman6183 said:


> Haha, well...none. I'll probably just get a wireless modem/router combo when/if I get the GenieGo. * At $149 I can't justify it*, maybe I can get a deal next year.


It's $99 plus tax


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

acostapimps said:


> It's $99 plus tax


That's a sale price so it might not stay at that price.

- Merg


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

yup, it shows as $149.00 in my cart


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

I just checked on-line without logging in and the GenieGo info page lists it at $99 right now.

- Merg


----------

